# VAN MIZZLE'Z VAN DONE BY CKC



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

WELL HERE ARE THE PICS.............


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

INTERIOR PICS..................


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

MORE........


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

THE SET UP...........................


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

WOW


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

any comments? :dunno:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 11 2004, 10:21 AM
> *any comments? :dunno:*


 I think its tight. Good job.


Not my style, but damn, its a really good example of the style it is representing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

again its not my steez, but its nice work. kinda like the flames, and i like how it looks when u open the 2backdoors. if you wanna help chipin gas money ill even drive down and u can do my car up, i live in bc canada :cheesy:


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

DAMN !!!!!!!!! The A-Team got a pimp ass van now hahahah j/k man KurupT that shit looks good...... Im speechless.....not my style either but DAMN GOOD JOB


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thankz guyz! i am pretty proud of that one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i will keep postin' them az i do them!


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 20, 2003)

I always loved them shaggin' wagons. I would have thrown an ol' skool teardrop window on the side but I guess you really cant because of the system placement. Anyway thats sick non-the-less. :thumbsup:


----------



## R3Koil (Feb 19, 2003)

That looks sick mate.


----------



## stigs106 (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn is the side door meant to open like that, it sick that van i like it


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Great work as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

nice work....not my style but the job itself is good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

nice interior but i aint feelin the vehicle it is in


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

That, is off the fucking hook. I've been contemplating doing a van ever since that truckin' magezine came out a month ago with the concept drawings for new styles of custom van. The side doo "gullwings" is awsome are those cylinders just to hold it up, or does it open/close with a buttom control?


*"Off the fucking hook"* is my final words!


EDIT: One suggestiong tho. Smaller wheels, im not so close minded as to say 13"s or 14"s only. But I think a set of wheel small enough that when the bags were dumped the van would lay are in order. Unless those pictures arent with dumped bags? 



Last edited by Bagged_Conti at Jan 12 2004, 11:27 AM


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

14" are being fitted and its gettin pizzainted! :cheesy:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Ahhhh shit!!! Just what the dokter ordered! is it "laid" in those pics?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Outstanding work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks for all the positive comments on my van. I've had it for around 15 yrs and finally dropped some $$$ into it. Unfortunately the pics are shown with the bags dumped. We plan on C-notching the rear. However like Erik stated 14" rims are getting ready, going with candy red powdered spokes. For those that "can't feel it" I choose to do something you won't see around at car shows. Agian thanks for the comments and inputs..peace


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey man, definitely sick van!  I've always loved customized vans (from the A-Team to Cheech and Chong!  ), but that's definitely big pimpin in a day where it's not so common to see them any more. Keep rollin proud! :biggrin: 

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Jan 13 2004, 01:11 AM
> *Ahhhh shit!!! Just what the dokter ordered! is it "laid" in those pics?*


 fer now!


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

its bad a hell & i love it!!! i have an 83 G-20 and love to see them hooked up. they are few and far between at shows ..... keep up the great work... cant wait to see the colored spokes on it


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

hey bro thats just what it is a 83 Chevy...glad to see theres some vanners still around.I wish more would see the potential trickin out a van...anyway...peace


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

It needs some Billets on it!!!!! Wires do it no justice! Get the matchin rims for the Steering Wheel. It would look pimp on some billets. But damn it looks good as it is! Good job oin the interior that is pimp. and the door wow!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Jan 20 2004, 12:23 AM
> *hey bro thats just what it is a 83 Chevy...glad to see theres some vanners still around.I wish more would see the potential trickin out a van...anyway...peace *


 were in the process of puttin a suburban phantom (hidden headlights) grill on mine ... should turn out pretty good


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

10 gs in interior work??


----------



## modelguy59 (Jan 21, 2004)

hey dude that van is badass shit
iam building the truckin maginze van in a 1/24 scale

then i will try and do a real van from the maginze :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

nice van, now i gotta get my vans interior done, thanks alot, i was trying not to do it...but now i gotta. good shit!


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Jan 21 2004, 12:01 PM
> *10 gs in interior work??*


no bro not just in interior but the enclosure,subs,tvs,DVD and a few other things here and there..shit like that...but for those of you hooking up vans make sure to post some pics...peace  



Last edited by VAN-MIZZLE at Jan 23 2004, 06:29 PM


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

if i could ball id get a nice interior like that its clean...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE+Jan 23 2004, 05:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VAN-MIZZLE @ Jan 23 2004, 05:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CoupeDeKille_@Jan 21 2004, 12:01 PM
> *10 gs in interior work??*


no bro not just in interior but the enclosure,subs,tvs,DVD and a few other things here and there..shit like that...but for those of you hooking up vans make sure to post some pics...peace [/b][/quote]
i can't seem to be able to post pics, but here's mine;
http://members.cardomain.com/rollinhard98 
i've added a grill shell and smoked light covers since these pics were taken.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thats nice!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 24 2004, 11:37 AM
> *thats nice!
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

very nice bro...I'm diggin the green inside the rims...nice touch :thumbsup:...any interior pics? 



Last edited by VAN-MIZZLE at Jan 24 2004, 02:50 PM


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

are those green spokes with spinners?


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

all candy green rim(spoke) with chrome spinner. interior stock grey cloth, 2 buckets, 2 benches, except my billet steering wheel. i'm gonna do my music then my gutz probably soon afterwards...but i kinda like not having to worry about fuckin it up inside, or other people fuckin it up. 



Last edited by curbserver78 at Jan 24 2004, 02:01 PM


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

I hear ya bro...post pics when ya get it done...I tell peeps if they wanna ride or if I let them ride they gotta take off the shoes..otherwise piss on em..they can follow me.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much did that cost to do that


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Jan 26 2004, 05:30 PM
> *I hear ya bro...post pics when ya get it done...I tell peeps if they wanna ride or if I let them ride they gotta take off the shoes..otherwise piss on em..they can follow me.. :biggrin:*


that's how i was in my regal...no shoes allowed  :biggrin: 



Last edited by curbserver78 at Jan 28 2004, 05:47 PM


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Jan 26 2004, 06:30 PM
> *I hear ya bro...post pics when ya get it done...I tell peeps if they wanna ride or if I let them ride they gotta take off the shoes..otherwise piss on em..they can follow me.. :biggrin:*


 VERY NICE RIDE MAN! I MUST SAY VERY NICE! :biggrin: CKC #1


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jan 27 2004, 07:42 AM
> *how much did that cost to do that*


 Knowing Eric......I'm sure he gave him a great deal!! cKc comes *HIGHLY* recomended from the Trudawg crew :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll be having him do the interior for my 64 Impala next


----------



## FiNGaZ (Sep 19, 2003)

what up baby boy? Finally on lay it low. Nice to see a tight ass van. You like my handy work! ? ! :wave: NO CHEEZE FOR U!


----------

